
GCP, AWS or Azure for ASP.NET Core? - lokethien
https://www.andreasrein.net/posts/gcp-aws-azure-asp-net/
======
ExocetKid
Thanks nice reading. Here are some price estimates for GCP I upped an ASP.NET
Core web api with a basic React Redux app that simulates a books titles search
engine.

[https://github.com/erikswed/AspNetCoreReactRedux](https://github.com/erikswed/AspNetCoreReactRedux)

I let the react app and ASP.NET Core app run during August and the bill was
not so funny for august alone this cost USD 200.

This was a student project worksample for new employment and nobody but me
used the React app. I used it maybe 20 times searching for books each time
maybe 30 sec(only to make sure server was alive)

Please post your experiences!

